# Is it possible for my dog to be allergic to me?



## Stanleysmum21 (Nov 16, 2021)

Is it possible for my dog to be allergic to me?
Over the last couple of days, particularly after he's left his crate for the night, Stanley gets very itchy in certain places, usually behind his legs, second to that he's always pawing at his eyes and whining.
Is there anything I can do to help ease what looks like an allergy?
We're not unclean people and I've been vaccuming every other day but it seems to be getting worse.


----------



## Lena11 (Aug 1, 2021)

Allergies rarely have to do with cleanliness  Have you talked to a vet? Lots of puppies have allergies, but it could also be something else. I am no expert by any means. 
Monty scratches his mouth quite a bit and whines due to teething


----------



## Stanleysmum21 (Nov 16, 2021)

Lena11 said:


> Allergies rarely have to do with cleanliness  Have you talked to a vet? Lots of puppies have allergies, but it could also be something else. I am no expert by any means.
> Monty scratches his mouth quite a bit and whines due to teething


Lol, I know but I thought it might be a dust mite allergy so I've been trying to vaccuum and dust a little more than I normally would.
He's eating royal canin puppy dry food and has had the odd bit.of chicken as a treat for pottying outside.
Hes just constantly sneezing and doesn't seem to want to cuddle me anymore he'd rather be in his bed.
Granted I scolded him last night for biting my son last night be why he's not keen on me this morning.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Bless him - pups can have allergies to things like washing powders their beds are washed in or cleaning products so just make sure everything he comes in contact with is really well rinsed and if it continues pop him to the vets to just make sure all is OK. Make sure up to date with flea treatment too and maybe stop the chicken if it has started since then in case it is a chicken allergy. Some pups are just quite itchy too and just grow out of it, they also scratch lots at collars, harnesses etc.

Just an extra note - scolding for things is rarely effective - he will have had no idea what he was being scolded for so think prevention and he will grow out of it - eventually!


----------



## Stanleysmum21 (Nov 16, 2021)

2ndhandgal said:


> Bless him - pups can have allergies to things like washing powders their beds are washed in or cleaning products so just make sure everything he comes in contact with is really well rinsed and if it continues pop him to the vets to just make sure all is OK. Make sure up to date with flea treatment too and maybe stop the chicken if it has started since then in case it is a chicken allergy. Some pups are just quite itchy too and just grow out of it, they also scratch lots at collars, harnesses etc.
> 
> Just an extra note - scolding for things is rarely effective - he will have had no idea what he was being scolded for so think prevention and he will grow out of it - eventually!


Biting my youngest too hard and making him cry.
It's the mother in me that kicked in. 
He did everything I taught him, stand still, say ouch etc but he dug his teeth in too hard and continued to jump up at him snapping his mouth.
I didn't yell too loud, have him a firm no and removed my son away from the situation.
But I've never used words firmly with him before so I think it was a shock. When he woke up this morning he was a little more responsible to no or calling him over to me when he started trying to mouth my son but right after his feed he's back to biting my ankles and feet no amount of standing still gets him to stop.
The sneezing fit and ear pulling he did stopped him and I managed to open the back door and usher him outside.
It's getting a bit much for me of I'm honest.


----------



## Lena11 (Aug 1, 2021)

Aww the first few weeks are hard😞 have you started training yet (sit, lay down, recall etc?). When he is in a bitey mood and he is not hungry/needs to go, it might be for attention. Try to turn it into a training session (Kikopups, Zak George have great training videos on youtube for free). If nothing works leave the room for a second until he calms down or go somewhere he cannot follow


----------



## Stanleysmum21 (Nov 16, 2021)

Lena11 said:


> Aww the first few weeks are hard😞 have you started training yet (sit, lay down, recall etc?). When he is in a bitey mood and he is not hungry/needs to go, it might be for attention. Try to turn it into a training session (Kikopups, Zak George have great training videos on youtube for free). If nothing works leave the room for a second until he calms down or go somewhere he cannot follow


It's definitely for attention as normally it's during his boisterous playful moments or after we bring him inside after his toilet visit. 
Like I say, I'm ok with him getting a bit bitey with me but I do go onto protective mode when it comes to my children.
Soon he will have had his second jab and I'm hoping I can get him into half day doggy daycare one day a week to socialise safely.

He's been sleeping on my lap for a good hour or so, as soon as he woke up he began sneezing. I'm sure it's me he allergic too 🤔


----------



## Lena11 (Aug 1, 2021)

maybe your deodorant or perfume? Is he just sneezing around you or the children?


----------



## Stanleysmum21 (Nov 16, 2021)

Lena11 said:


> maybe your deodorant or perfume? Is he just sneezing around you or the children?


Around the whole house. Particularly when he wakes up, he moved away from me now and gone to lie on the carpet, when he woke he started pulling his ears and sneezing once again. 
He also makes a sort of sneezy nose blow type noise like he's blowing snot out of his nose, if that makes sense.
No vet in my local area are taking on at the moment and the vet who are going to do his second vaccine in a couple of weeks squeezed him in so we could get him outside on walks before Christmas. 
It's not technically an emergency so I can just show up.
I've washed all my bedding today in hope that this resolves something.
Perhaps theirs mould on the air we can't see??
Or is he just... Cold. It's been chilly and we've been spending a lot of time outside for potty training.


----------



## Lena11 (Aug 1, 2021)

How is it going with the little one?


----------



## Stanleysmum21 (Nov 16, 2021)

He still gets very itchy and sneezy when he wakes up but at the moment im battling a very grumbly little demon that likes to bite onto my pants and ankle and not let go. The whole allergy thing has been pushed to one side. Isnt that awful.
All my verbal cues seem to egg him on, such as "ow" or "ah ah" and pushing a toy in his mouth didnt seem to help at all, so I sought help with a trainer who recommended a time out zone in my kitchen with a baby gate, he can still see us but we cannot interact.
This is also teamed with more enforced naps.
He's on a trial schedule at the moment, he seems a lot calmer this morning but that almost might be because the washing machines running as ive been told to change my washing powder to see if that helps with his discomfort.


----------



## Lena11 (Aug 1, 2021)

Oh good! I am glad you found a trainer. Enough sleep makes them a lot calmer and you will see a difference after being able to take him on walks. I used to do a time out and that worked well! 
Teach him 'Let go' really well with toys, if he bites your pants. I promise, it does get easier and better!


----------



## Stanleysmum21 (Nov 16, 2021)

Lena11 said:


> Oh good! I am glad you found a trainer. Enough sleep makes them a lot calmer and you will see a difference after being able to take him on walks. I used to do a time out and that worked well!
> Teach him 'Let go' really well with toys, if he bites your pants. I promise, it does get easier and better!


Half a day so far of enforced napping and it's going well so far. He's due for me to let him out at 12.30 for his dinner, but I might just take a cold Kong with peanut butter and dried kibble and leave the door open so he can get out if he wishes. What do you think??
This whole enforced napping may also reduce the sneezing too, perhaps he was so sniffly because I was just letting him nap when he wanted to.


----------



## Lena11 (Aug 1, 2021)

So when puppies are overtired their bodies release adrenaline, which means they start being hyper and bitey! It sounds a bit crazy, cause you would think, if they are tired, they will be calm and sleepy, but it is quite the opposite. Hence naps are very important. Puppies usually stay up for one hour at a time and then nap. 
sure, use the kong! Good to get them used to them.
Mhm, sneezing would not be caused by tiredness.


----------



## Stanleysmum21 (Nov 16, 2021)

Lena11 said:


> So when puppies are overtired their bodies release adrenaline, which means they start being hyper and bitey! It sounds a bit crazy, cause you would think, if they are tired, they will be calm and sleepy, but it is quite the opposite. Hence naps are very important. Puppies usually stay up for one hour at a time and then nap.
> sure, use the kong! Good to get them used to them.
> Mhm, sneezing would not be caused by tiredness.


Ok so far he's been a totally different dog. I have stuck to a schedule,
7am wake up, 8.00am crate, 9.30am wake up, 10.45 crate, 12.30 wake up, 2.30 crate.
Then I plan 4.15 wake up and 5.45 crate 7.00 wake up 9.30 crate wake at 10.30 for half an hour in garden for potty then down for night.

I just hope this is the night he doesn't sleep all the way through because that's been a blessing.

I should probably add about 2.15 he started to get a bit bitey, he wanted to play but it was too hard, I popped him in the kitchen for a time out after 30 seconds and he came back out of the kitchen calm and relaxed.
I have been kicking myself for just letting stuff happen instead of enforcing.
He's been very irritable today on the rug, so I'm thinking... Because I've been cleaning his accidents with the special spray for marking that perhaps thats what's causing the itchiness. So I'm going to swap brands.


----------

